# Duel employment



## 9319

Can a full time cop with a CS PD also work per diem (special, reserve whatever you want to call it) for a non CS PD?

That’s the question. Not looking for opinions but rather is a law or anything under the new POST system that says it’s a definite no no? Thank you.


----------



## R2D2

Javert said:


> Can a full time cop with a CS PD also work per diem (special, reserve whatever you want to call it) for a non CS PD?
> 
> That’s the question. Not looking for opinions but rather is a law or anything under the new POST system that says it’s a definite no no? Thank you.


This is going back 20 years, my father used to work for a CS department in MA, after he was promoted and had weekends off he worked at our local department as a special, reserve, whatever. He had to get permission from his chief and anything issued or bought with clothing allowance from his full time job could not be used, at the time the local PD also had specials from DOC, trial court, local retirees, and the high school gym teacher.


----------



## mpd61

Short answer is Yes. Disclose to Chief and ask permission in case he wants to ask Town Counsel or whoever, and there should not be any conflict. A part time job, is a part time job, as long as you NEVER let it interfere with your CS gig.


----------



## Roy Fehler

There is no law or POST rule against it, but generally, you need permission from your police chief to have any sort of employment outside the PD.

It’s policies/procedures issue, not legal.


----------



## Truck

Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## j809

I used to work FT for a noncs PD and a CS PI did another town. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felony

Javert said:


> Can a full time cop with a CS PD also work per diem (special, reserve whatever you want to call it) for a non CS PD?
> 
> That’s the question. Not looking for opinions but rather is a law or anything under the new POST system that says it’s a definite no no? Thank you.


Detail Whore


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm guessing that, the way things are going, any COLLEGE/UNIVERSITY PD that has Per Diem Officers will be chomping at the bit to hire a municipal cop who is looking for a p/t gig or better yet, a fully trained campus guy who's looking (it looks better to the admin, "this person already is highly sensitive to a college environment") so, as long as your chief is OK, and you want to, JUMP AT IT!


----------

